# '99 Passat 2.8 Misfiring on Cylinder 2



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

*'99 Passat 2.8 Misfiring*

Sold the car.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh yeah, there was a code for the coolant temp sensor but after I cleared it it never came back on. When I start the car I have to hold the gas down to get it to start.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

I swapped a few injectors and that didn't fix the problem either. I also checked the vacuum lines again and changed out a few. I don't know what else to check or replace other than the coolant sensor.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

P1624 is telling you the transmission controller is reporting a problem. I think you can check the TCM with your VAG-COM.

The coolant temperature sensor is probably fubar. That will make it hard to start, especially when the engine is cold. It's cheap and easy to replace, and might be the reason for your misfires, although I would expect random misfires instead of just one cylinder.

Cylinders 2 & 5 fire simultaneously, so you can swap wires between those two to help narrow down your misfire problem. If it's not the fuel injector, and nothing electrical, then the next thing to do would be to check your compression.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought the coolant sensor and that didn't fix it. It started right up and seemed to run fine for about 10 seconds and then the misfire started again and the engine started shaking again. I swapped the injectors in 1 & 2 but that didn't fix it. I bought new wires and installed them today, but that didn't fix it either. I don't know what to check next. If I try to drive it it dies when it's idling.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

I removed the plug wire from cylinder two and plugged one of the old plugs into it. I turned the light off in the garage and started the car. It sparked fine, so I pulled the plug from cylinder two and it has fuel on it, but the plug looks like it's brand new. It doesnt have any carbon on it at all. I swapped the injectors from cylinder 1 to 2 earlier so I know the injector works fine.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Swap wires with cyl. 5. If #2 still misfires, and the plug is OK, your problem isn't ignition. It looks like you've already ruled out fuel, so that leaves compression.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

O_o said:


> Swap wires with cyl. 5. If #2 still misfires, and the plug is OK, your problem isn't ignition. It looks like you've already ruled out fuel, so that leaves compression.


If I try it with cylinder 5 it won't start. I tried it with cylinder 4 and it started, but still had a misfire on cylinder 2
Th guy I got it from said the timing belt was changed recently.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> If I try it with cylinder 5 it won't start. I tried it with cylinder 4 and it started, but still had a misfire on cylinder 2
> Th guy I got it from said the timing belt was changed recently.


Huh. I must have the wrong firing order. Anyway, I guess it's come down to checking compression.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

I ran some seafoam through it earlier and smoke started rolling out of the exhaust manifold. So there's a huge leak around the manifold. The valve cover on the passenger side is leaking oil also, so that could be another cause I guess.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

R&R the PCV system and see if that stops the valve cover leaking before changing the gasket.


----------

